# Turkey Tips



## 2litl2l8 (Jan 16, 2008)

Well I thought I was excited when heard turkeys this morning....I turned to my son and he looked like he has just won the lottery problem is I DON'T KNOW WHAT I AM DOING!!! So I have mouth calls, and a box call. I can cluck and yelp pretty good with the mouth calls. But I don't know when it is appropriate to call. We could hear drumming today but the turkey would not come in any closer. There was sign around like fresh scratching around the base of trees and bushes ect. So after an hour of listening to drumming we had to boogie so my son could get to school. I need some advice like how to respond to drumming should I call or should I try to move in closer also it is hard for me to tell which direction the drumming is coming from. I heard no calls, is that weird. I don't think the drumming was another hunter because my truck was the only one in the lot and the next car was 2 or 3 miles down the canyon. I would love some advice THANKS!!


----------



## Dirtbag08 (Apr 30, 2013)

I have found that in those situations there isn't a whole lot that you can do. Sometimes that tom won't come any further because he wants the hen to come to him. I have had some success in calling more softly and even stop calling so that he thinks the hen is leaving. Again, I have had more toms hang up just outside of range than I can count. Naturally, toms gobble and strut so that the hens will come to him. So us hunters are trying to reverse that pattern which makes things pretty tough sometimes. I had the same situation happen to me yesterday, twice!! It's frustrating. Hunt hard.


----------



## 2litl2l8 (Jan 16, 2008)

So after listening to the Grouse drumming in the other post...I am 99% sure I was listening to a grouse... I thought that when I heard it, but my inexperience got the best of me. So the scratching around the trees??? Would that be turkey or grouse or both....or neither?


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

The gobble is just as much to bring the hen to him. Late in the season when most of the hens are bread.....and they still want action..........they will come all the way in.
I called in 2 young toms yesterday, but the big ones won't come all the way in yet.
I'll TRY and wait for one of the bigger ones, if I can..........lot's of fun to play with 'em.


----------



## 2litl2l8 (Jan 16, 2008)

Success today. Did not bring a bird home but I successfully called in two Jakes....my boy was so excited. We also saw a Tom at about 35 yards, he surprised us and took off almost before we got to see him...can't wait to get back out on Sunday morning.


----------

